# Free screening: The Home Movies of Benjamin Britten at Home Movie Day London, Oct 19



## homemovieday

Hi all, I wanted to bring the event below to your attention:

Home Movie Day London, www.homemovieday.com/london
Saturday 19 October, 11am - 5pm
The Cinema Museum, 2 Dugard Way, Kennington, London SE11 4TH, http://www.cinemamuseum.org.uk/
Special screening of The Home Movies of Benjamin Britten at 1pm-1.30pm

Home Movie Day London is a free, annual event at which members of the public can bring their home movies (on super 8, 8mm, 9.5mm and 16mm) for free examination by volunteer film archivists followed by projection in a real cinema.

This year Home Movie Day London is delighted to join the Benjamin Britten centenary celebrations with a special screening of Britten's home movies. As one of the twentieth century's greatest composers, Britten also made a remarkable contribution to film with his work for the GPO Film Unit. His home movies provide a rare glimpse into the home life he shared with his partner and professional collaborator, the tenor Peter Pears. The films date from 1939 to 1978, when a plaque commemorating Britten was unveiled in Aldeburgh.

Benjamin Britten's home movies are presented courtesy of the Britten-Pears Foundation and the BFI National Archive.

The event is free and anybody is welcome to attend; you don't need to bring films to enjoy the day and visit the Cinema Museum.


----------

